# Researching the breed...



## cockapoolove (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi, 

My husband and I (and our two children: Ryleigh 4 years old and Evan: just about 6 years old.) are researching breeds. I am not wanting to make the purchase/adoption until Fall 2012. This way both of the kids will be in school F/T and I can give this new baby all my attention during the day (I am a SAHM). 

I am trying to soak in all and any information about the Cockapoo breed. 

#1: How are they as family pets?
#2: What size does this breed get to? 
#3: How often do they need to be sent to the groomer? Is the cutting/clipping something I could learn to do on my own? (The frugal girl in me!!)
#4: My husband has always wanted a bigger breed. But, we are more laid back and would love a dog that would be happy with daily walks and fetch in the backyard. Will this breed run and catch a frisbee? (...you know what I mean!) I, personally would love a med. sized dog that I could cuddle with and play with as well. 

I am sure over the next 10 months I will have more questions! Thanks for the information!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, well done on starting your research, this forum is a great place to get some help. I guess you are in America? So are you getting american cockerx minature poodle? Or english?This will help determine size as american cockers are smaller but generally english tend to be between 12" to 16" at the shoulder, but a little either way is possible. They are great dogs with huge personalities. Mine and lots of others on here live with and love kids, similar energy levels I think
They love to play, mine is fanatical about a tennis ball and loves a game of fetch. We also do agility which they seem to love too but they have to be atleast a year old to start that.
The grooming depends on the look you want, brushing has to be done regularly to prevent matts but clipping can be done yourself and 6 weeks to 2 months seems enough to keep them tidy.
Beware the husband wanting a bigger dog, my friend had this from her husband so they got a labrador(lovely dogs) but the husband takes no part in exercising the dog and he is too big and strong for my friend to handle! So if it is going to be you daily responsibility then get a breed that suits *you*
You can't go wrong with a cockapoo!!!!
Have you found a breeder yet? That also takes lots of research, finding a good one can be quite hard but you are starting in the right way and I am sure you will end up with a lovely new baby at the end of your search, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## cockapoolove (Oct 4, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Hi, well done on starting your research, this forum is a great place to get some help. I guess you are in America? So are you getting american cockerx minature poodle? Or english?This will help determine size as american cockers are smaller but generally english tend to be between 12" to 16" at the shoulder, but a little either way is possible. They are great dogs with huge personalities. Mine and lots of others on here live with and love kids, similar energy levels I think
> They love to play, mine is fanatical about a tennis ball and loves a game of fetch. We also do agility which they seem to love too but they have to be atleast a year old to start that.
> The grooming depends on the look you want, brushing has to be done regularly to prevent matts but clipping can be done yourself and 6 weeks to 2 months seems enough to keep them tidy.
> Beware the husband wanting a bigger dog, my friend had this from her husband so they got a labrador(lovely dogs) but the husband takes no part in exercising the dog and he is too big and strong for my friend to handle! So if it is going to be you daily responsibility then get a breed that suits *you*
> ...



Thanks for the information!

I have found a breeder and from browsing her site to emailing her back and forth I get the impression she loves this breed and has a huge heart. I am pretty sure if we go with this breed she will be the breeder we choose. I think DH is understanding a big breed just isn't for us. "Maybe" if we didn't have kids and had a different personality! haha....But, we took care of a brother and sister lab puppies (until they were about 6 months old) for a relative and we did love them. But, at that time in our lives we didn't have any kids. So, we realize we need to choose a breed that best fits our lifestyle and personality. I did catch DH checking out pictures of med. sized dog breeds online the other day..So, it's a start! 

When we first started researching "Pure Breds" none of them caught my eye. I took test after test saying which breed would be best for our family and the ones that came back I didn't like. So, I am so excited to find out about this cross breed. We also have 2 cats and both are shedders! So, getting a puppy/dog that doesn't shed is high on the list! This breed seems to cover all of those areas: Easy Training, Low Shedding, Smart, Cuddly!

The breeder I have looked at has American CS. And here is a pic of her size:

http://www.carriagehousecockersandcockapoos.com/SiresandDams.html

(She is the first one - and she is their largest CS - Not to mention I LOVE her coloring!) 

Thanks for the info on the grooming!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I would be just wary of one thing with your breeders website, I can see no mention anywhere of health tests for either mums or dads, This link gives info on these tests for the cocker side of things but many of these eye diseases affect poodles too, so it is really important that you ask her about this, also hip dispaysia in the cocker can also be tested for. If she is a good breeder she won't mind your questions and of course she will have all nessesary test all ready done the the parent dogs she uses.
If she doesn't have any of this info for you then I would recommend finding another breeder.http://www.thecockerspanielclub.co.uk/health.htm
If this link doesn't work then just try googling the american equivilant or just putting in health tests for cockers and then the same for poodles will tell you what you need to know


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Just a thought - when I first suggested a cockapoo to my hubby he wasn't sure it was a 'mans dog' - I found someone with a 5 year old cockapoo and they came to visit - hubby then promptly fell in love and the search for a breeder began! 
Good luck x


----------



## cockapoolove (Oct 4, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I would be just wary of one thing with your breeders website, I can see no mention anywhere of health tests for either mums or dads, This link gives info on these tests for the cocker side of things but many of these eye diseases affect poodles too, so it is really important that you ask her about this, also hip dispaysia in the cocker can also be tested for. If she is a good breeder she won't mind your questions and of course she will have all nessesary test all ready done the the parent dogs she uses.
> If she doesn't have any of this info for you then I would recommend finding another breeder.http://www.thecockerspanielclub.co.uk/health.htm
> If this link doesn't work then just try googling the american equivilant or just putting in health tests for cockers and then the same for poodles will tell you what you need to know


Thanks for the suggestion! I emailed her. I will post when she replies. I love this site!!


----------



## cockapoolove (Oct 4, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Just a thought - when I first suggested a cockapoo to my hubby he wasn't sure it was a 'mans dog' - I found someone with a 5 year old cockapoo and they came to visit - hubby then promptly fell in love and the search for a breeder began!
> Good luck x


Great! I will def pass this onto my Hubby!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Good luck with your search  But yes definitely make sure the relevant health checks in both parents are carried out 
Also the size of the Poodle father has an input into size, so if you want a slightly larger american cross ask about which dad she will be mated with and how large she thinks the pups will gorw, as even miniature poodles vary in size, my Izzie is an English show line cocker crossed with a miniature poodle, and english show like cockers I think are supposed to be on the larger side, but her dad isn't a large miniature poodle so she is only just over 14" to her shoulders, but we didn't want one too big 
Enjoy your search! Cockapoos are amazing breeds  & very child/people/dog friendly in my opinions/experiences!


----------



## cockapoolove (Oct 4, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Good luck with your search  But yes definitely make sure the relevant health checks in both parents are carried out
> Also the size of the Poodle father has an input into size, so if you want a slightly larger american cross ask about which dad she will be mated with and how large she thinks the pups will gorw, as even miniature poodles vary in size, my Izzie is an English show line cocker crossed with a miniature poodle, and english show like cockers I think are supposed to be on the larger side, but her dad isn't a large miniature poodle so she is only just over 14" to her shoulders, but we didn't want one too big
> Enjoy your search! Cockapoos are amazing breeds  & very child/people/dog friendly in my opinions/experiences!


Thank you!

Yes, I really am enjoying doing all the research right now. And this breed seems to be everything we are looking for! So, fingers crossed!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi have you had a response from the breeder yet? Depending on her health testing answers there are a few other things on the web site that I don't think are entirely clear, 
They have 19 adult dogs that apparently live in the home or two homes as it sounds like there are two properties involved.
Are the the *puppies* home raised, they seem to have a 'nursery'?
I would think the nursery must be quite big as anyone who breeds dogs knows bitches tend to fall in season around the same time as each other, that could mean a huge amount of puppies for the 'nursery'
They don't allow you to visit unless you are on their waiting list and in effect choosing a puppy you have already paid a deposit on?
They advertise as being a small hobby breeder, I know things are slightly different in America but I don't think it can be called small.
I am not trying to put you off your breeder but I think it would be wise to have a look around, just to compare
Sorry I am not meaning to sound like a grump just think you should be aware


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

My dogs most favourite toy is her frisby. 
My husband too wanted a 'mans dog' but realistically I was going to be most of the walking so needed something I could manage. He loves pepper and she is a good compromise. He definitely wouldn't want any smaller. He does call her 'killer' when we are out tho!


----------



## cockapoolove (Oct 4, 2011)

This is the message from the breeder: 

Hi Jennifer,
*
We do not breed parent dogs that have hip dysplasia, retinal atrophy (not common for these breeds), cataracts.* All of our dogs are vet checked to include, heart, eyes, elbows and patellas.
*
Our litters due are spaced one month apart.* Pups are with us for 8 wks.* There would be no more than two doodle litters here at a time.* Our females live in our home.* Because they live together, they cycle in groups.* If you keep dogs away from each other in kennels as their daily living conditions, they are less likely to cycle together and will come into heat at all different times throughout the year.* We do not raise our dogs like that.* It’s a sad life for a breeding dog.
*
Most breeders do require families to be on the Waiting list before visiting.* Less traffic means less chance of disease being brought to our property, dogs and puppies.* We make no exceptions.* It’s not worth the risk.* Families still “shopping” will visit other breeders or pet shops.* Once you are on the Waiting list and it’s your turn to select, you can choose a pup from that litter or pass and wait for another litter.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

That sounds like a pretty good reply to me...
See what others think, but I would say that if you're happy with that then I don't see any reason why you shouldn't go ahead


----------



## cockapoolove (Oct 4, 2011)

I am happy with the response as well!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Jennifer, I'm not well versed in tests, but "vet checked" is not the same as "tested clear". Other members will be able explain more.
I do agree with Karen that it is a good idea to look at other breeders too, and I would be dubious about a breeder not allowing you to visit - even if you could go when they don't have pups. I'm confused about how they have so many bitches, cycling together, yet only 2 litters there at a time  
Don't rush it, you'll have your wee baby for many years


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

cockapoolove said:


> This is the message from the breeder:
> 
> Hi Jennifer,
> *
> ...


 Perhaps you should get more details of how and when the selection process happens. Do you get to visit and select when the puppy is old enough to see it's character (six weeks old onwards) or does the puppy get chosen for you. You have to feel comfortable with how the breeder operates. 


Hi Jennifer,

The response from the breeder is a little bit evasive. I have just highlighted a couple of areas that you may like to quiz them a little harder on just to be sure.

Julia xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

But they are supposed to have jabs before people visit so that they aren't at risk of infections, so visiting may be for that reason... We didn't 'visit' Izzie until we picked her up & didn't need to, we picked her when we got there and are very happy... We won't visit Poppy until we pick her up either.
Yes by all means make sure they are tested clear for the tests they say they have done.
& I suppose they may just not mate the bitches if they are in season if they have a few litters due :S isn't this a possibility...
Thay do say that they raise their dogs in the home which is good if true, so just make sure you go into detail about the tests and things, make sure you do see the parents when you go, but I don't see a problem with this reply tbh.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I personally wouldn't be happy with that response as basically it tells you the adult dogs don't have the disease at the time of examination, it doesn't tell you if they carry the disease and there fore pass it on to any puppies. A dna test should be done and you would be able to see acertificate showing the status of the dog tested, as in clear or carrier etc. 
It would be devastating if your puppy developed any of these diseases, so please please look around. Find at least 3 more breeders and compare their practises.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't know if this web site is worth a look. Its similar to Breeders online here in the UK where many reputable breeders advertise.

http://www.breeders.net/


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi again Jennifer, I have been having a look and found it very hard to find any web sites that mention any health tests for their dogs. However you are lucky in that you have a cockapoo club of America!! This is the ideal place to find a good breeder, it seems to work on a star rating which is all explained quite clearly.
This will help you so much in finding your puppy
http://www.cockapooclub.com/


----------



## cockapoolove (Oct 4, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Hi again Jennifer, I have been having a look and found it very hard to find any web sites that mention any health tests for their dogs. However you are lucky in that you have a cockapoo club of America!! This is the ideal place to find a good breeder, it seems to work on a star rating which is all explained quite clearly.
> This will help you so much in finding your puppy
> http://www.cockapooclub.com/


Thanks for the information. She has been emailing me back and forth and i'll be honest - really comes across as a lover of this breed. I will continue to do my research. The Cockapoo Club does have a limited amount of 'Star Breeders' and most of them are on the West Coast (I am on the East Coast).


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Good luck in your continuing search.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.townandcountrycockapoos.com/breedingProgram.htm

This breeder looks good, all health testing carried out on their breeding dogs but I have no idea if they are anywhere near to you. Also worth looking at the North American cockapoo registry, they have a long list of reputable breeders and some on the east coast. Hopefully the info you find will enable you to compare breeders and make the right decision for you and your family.


----------



## cockapoolove (Oct 4, 2011)

I love all of the information! I hope to be joining all of you in the Fall with a Cockapoo of my own! )


----------

